# Το κρέας δικό σου, τα κόκαλα δικά μου



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 13, 2008)

Γεια σας,

Πιστεύω ότι η κυβέρνηση του Κώστα Καραμανλή απαγόρευσε οι γονείς να χρησιμοποιούν τη σωματική τιμωρία στα παιδιά τους.

Αλλά πώς ακριβώς γίνεται το πράγμα; Γίνεται δικαστήριο για έναν ελαφρό μπάτσο, για παράδειγμα;

Επίσης, μου φαίνεται ότι η ελληνική αστυνομία εξακολουθεί να πιστεύει ότι το ξύλο βγήκε από τον παράδεισο. Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο στην Ιταλία, και οι Ιταλοί επίσης απαγόρευσαν τον μπάτσο. Στην Τουρκία, βέβαια, είναι ελεύθερο το ξύλο, δυστυχώς υπερβολικά ελεύθερο.

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ η ελληνική αστυνομία να έχει το θάρρος να κάνει μήνυση σε γονείς που δίνουν στα παιδιά τους ένα ελαφρό χαστούκι, προ παντός μετά από την πρόσφατη δολοφονία τους του νεαρού, που έγινε αφορμή για τόσο πολλά επεισόδια.

Όταν ζούσα στην Ελλάδα (απ’το 1978 μέχρι το 1981), ποτέ μου δεν είδα ούτε έναν κοινωνικό λειτουργό. Ίσως τώρα υπάρχουν πιο πολλοί.

Προσωπικά δε μου αρέσει καθόλου η βία, αλλά είμαι εναντίον της εγκληματικοποίησης γονέων για έναν ελαφρό μπάτσο, γιατί τέτοιος νόμος μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να στραφεί κατά των εθνικών μειονοτήτων, όπως γίνεται από χρόνια στη Γερμανία εναντίον των Τούρκων εκεί.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 15, 2008)

Εδώ διαβάζω:
"...το άρθρο 1518 του Αστικού Κώδικα, το οποίο προσδιορίζει ενδεικτικά το περιεχόμενο της επιμέλειας (μέρος της γονικής μέριμνας), *δεν εξαιρεί ρητά τη σωματική τιμωρία* από τα σωφρονιστικά μέτρα που επιτρέπεται να επιβάλλουν οι γονείς στα παιδιά τους για τη διαπαιδαγώγησή τους. Συγκεκριμένα η διάταξη προβλέπει ότι « η λήψη σωφρονιστικών μέτρων επιτρέπεται μόνο εφόσον αυτά είναι παιδαγωγικώς αναγκαία και δεν θίγουν την αξιοπρέπεια του τέκνου ». 

*Ωστόσο, ο νέος Νόμος 3500/06 για την αντιμετώπιση της ενδοοικογενειακής βίας που ψηφίστηκε πρόσφατα, απαγορεύει την άσκηση σωματικής βίας σε βάρος ανηλίκου ως μέσο σωφρονισμού στο πλαίσιο της ανατροφής του*, με τη ρητή διευκρίνιση - στην αιτιολογική έκθεση- ότι η σωματική τιμωρία δεν περιλαμβάνεται στα επιτρεπτά μέτρα σωφρονισμού του άρθρου 1518 του Αστικού Κώδικα και ότι η χρήση της επισύρει για τους γονείς τις συνέπειες της κακής άσκησης της γονικής μέριμνας.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 16, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.
Εννοείται ότι η χρήση της σωματικής τιμωρίας επισύρει για τους γονείς τη συνέπεια της κάθειρξης;


----------

